

Venezuela considers a ban on all but 100 first names - byrneseyeview
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/05/world/americas/05venez.html?ex=1189656000&en=331aaedc37f3d262&ei=5070&emc=eta1
Goodbye, Hitler Adonys Rodriguez Crespo, Hochiminh Jesus Delgado Sierra, and Dwight Eisenhower Rojas Barboza.
======
dpapathanasiou
Captain Cuckoo (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=44964>) strikes again.

